# suntour cool headset??



## shoe3 (Sep 18, 2017)

got a vintage Sekine with bizarre quick release headset....???? any info on this?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 18, 2017)

Rinkyo bike from Japan, made to quickly break down into a train friendly bag?  But I'm not really sure what your quick release releases,


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 18, 2017)

I googled up this single line - apparently it's for a folding bike
*Other - Bike Quick Release - Nelo's Cycles*
https://neloscycles.com/Other-Bike-Quick-Release/
Vintage Suntour quick release headset lock for folding bike.
View attachment 678394

It's to keep the bike flat when it's folded.
If your bike's not a folding bike, another purpose for it would be to lock the front fork to lean the bike.
Just like using a FlickStand
View attachment 678392
or a velcro strap between your wheel and downtube.  View attachment 678388
I always do this with a loaded front bag on my bikes, even with a kickstand, because if the fork spins free, the weight of the bag can flip the bike over the kickstand.


----------

